# hammock? good or bad?



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

Would a ferret style hammock be good or bad for a hedgehog?

something like this:
http://www.petco.com/product/103974/Sma ... rrets.aspx


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Probably not. Hedgehog like things they can burrow into and cover themselves with. They also need floor level beds.


----------



## kyle walker (May 19, 2016)

Can u provide more info about housing accessories?..Which should be unique useful..


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Please check the dates on a thread before posting. This is from 2008.

If you use the search function on the forum you'll find tons of threads talking about housing and accessories.


----------

